# A little MIMB History



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a new movie I made from the old videos from our 2010 MIMB Meet and Greet at Copiah Creek. Posting up for us old peoples to remember and the new peoples to enjoy. :mimbrules:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun place to ride. Nice vid!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!! :rockn: I got a little dizzy in that bowl. Lol


----------

